# My Top 3 - Budget, Mid Price, Higher End



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been thinking about if I had to smoke exclusively 3 cigars from 3 different price points and nothing else, what would they be? And although I had a somewhat difficult time deciding, here's what my list would consist of:

Budget Smoke: Diesel Unholy Cocktail. For about $3.25 this cigar probably offers more than just about anything else and can be smoked often and still be appealing. Its consistent time after time and packs a load of flavor for the price. Thus my #1 budget smoke.

Mid Price Smoke: Now this one was difficult as there's a load of great cigars in this range I really like. But if I had to pick one to include in the list its the G.A.R Robusto Grande. Yes, this is an unusual pick many will disagree with however I think these sticks are fabulous with a little time on them and quite a departure in taste from my budget and higher end selection. So, I'm sticking with it.

Higher End Smoke: My clear winner is the Liga Privada T-52 in either Toro or Belicoso. These cigars are so damn good they should be illegal. LOL! Upon finishing one they leave me the most satisfied than any other cigar regardless of price by far and there's always a half dozen boxes in the coolers.

And there they are, my top three among different price points. :banana:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Budget Smoke: Cu Avana Connecticut
Mid Price Smoke: AF 858 Maduro
Higher End Smoke: Diamond Crown Maduro


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Good topic. Too hard for me to choose right now but I can't wait to read everyone's answers. :banana:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Boy this is a tough one.

Okay here goes

budget...RP Vintage 1992 Seconds ... why pay for band

The toughest is mid range there really is many great smokes in this price range. I'm going with $5-10 as mid range

Mid range ... A. Fuente Anejo 46 which can be had just short of $10. This maybe my favorite it isn't to expensive to smoke freguently stick.

High end was easy...Padron 1926 80 year which is easily the best smoke I've had. Pure heaven.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Budget: Diesel
Mid price: Los Blancos NINE
High-end: Work of Art Maduro


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Man, this one is tough. It's probably going to change after everyone chimes in. That being said,

Budget: Tatuaje Series P
Mid: La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial/Oliva V
High: Padron 1964/Diamond Crown Maximus


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Budget: diesel UC, 
mid: fuente hemingway woa
high: padron 64 anny maduro (never had an opus or anejo)


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Low: IT Super Fuerte
Mid: Brick House
High: Don't know, never had one. Soon my friends... soon... lol.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's hard to choose just one:

Budget- Padron 2000, Padilla Cazadores, Torano 1916
Mid- Ashton Cabinet Belicoso, LB 1922
High end- Padron 64 Maduro, Opus

There are many more but these are in my regular rotation.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmm. this changes for me every other day. lol. but for now, just off the top of my head, well, first off, do we have price points here? its hard to tell were one ends and the other begins.....but here is my 'no real thought to it' list

budget: GH vintage 2002 ( believe it or not, i have never had an unholy cocktail, though im dying to change that)

mid: >: l i just cant choose... nub habano 460, oliva serie g (maduro as well), cao brazilia, padron 64 ( the really small ones, cant remember the size name, my local B&M has them for $6 or $7 dollars)

high, camacho liberty (spacifically 2007)


this is an NC list only, its not fair to the NC's if CC's are aloud to play. lol.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Budget: Diesel UC / Padron Londres
Mid: Don Pepin Cuban Classic 1950
Premium: Opus X Fuente Fuente/ Anejo 46/ Padron 64 Pyramid


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Budget Smoke: Diesel Unholy Cocktail. For about $3.25 this cigar probably offers more than just about anything else and can be smoked often and still be appealing. Its consistent time after time and packs a load of flavor for the price. Thus my #1 budget smoke.


I have got to try this! Been reading about it but I didn't realize it was that inexpensive!

Mine are:

Budget- IT Tamahawk Maduro (I have some Super Fuerte comming :nod

Mid- Padron 3000

High - Padron Anny 1964


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Off the top of my head this month: These are First Choice / Second Choice

Budget: GH V2002 / Bahia Blu & Maduro
Mid: Man O War / DPG Cuban Classic
Premium: Ashton VSG / Opus X

Probably change next month :ss


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Termite said:


> I have got to try this! Been reading about it but I didn't realize it was that inexpensive!
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...


I've only had the IT SF maduro, haven't had the regular one. Good? I've been curious to know how they compare so after you've had a chance to rest your SFs, let me know what you think.

Here are mine:

Budget: Sancho Panza Double Maduro (pretty much any size) with most sticks from the Indian Tabac line (haven't had them all but have enjoyed the ones I've tried) coming in for a close second.
Mid - Casa Fernandez Arsenio Maduro (though there are several close seconds and I also have a CF Arganosa Leaf resting that I've been waiting to smoke...I hear those may be even better...for now it's the Arsenio maddy though)
High - I'm with Friday...haven't really had any yet, though I do have some in my humi, thanks to shuckins. I'll have to report back. Actually, I did have an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol that was good, but it didn't have much rest on it and I feel like I got cheated from a clear idea of what that stick was capable of. So I'm not counting it...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

low = < $4

Arganese ML3 @ around $2 ea./ GH 3 Siglos...ditto

mid = < $4 to < $10

Fuente 8-5-8 Natural @ a tad over $4

high = > $10

Ashton VSG @ around $11


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Budget : Don Pepin Garcia Black 1979
Mid-price : Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo
Higher end : Cohiba Robusto


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

low------ I would have to go with Indian Tabas Super Fuerte
medium -Illusion Epernay
high-----A couple from the dark side

(this changes week to week)


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

low - Perdomo Cuban bullet 2. 0 maduro Churchill ~$2.75
medium - Perdomo Habano maduro robusto $3.00
high - Oliva Cain 550 Habano robusto; ~$4.20

Prices include shipping. I don't go lower, I don't go higher. So my choices are squashed in the middle. Oliva Cain is my great luxury in life.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm kinda like Matt. My high end is limited. I can't justify much above $12. The middle is crowded with lots of good smokes in the $5 to $9 range, NCs and CCs. With that in mind mine are:

Sancho Panza Quixote Maduro <$2
tie: Illusione Epernay (all sizes), Padron 1926 #35, RASCC, Trini Reyes, Monty #4 <$9
tie: Monty #2, Padron 1926 #2, San Cristobal de La Habana La Punta <$12


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Low Perdomo fresh rolled robustos / Taboo Twist coronas
Med Olivia V / Tat Reds
High Liga #9 / Diamond Crown Maximus


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CAO Brazilia Gol!

LGC Serie R No.5 Maduro / Oliva V Torpedo

Higher end is a very long list for me.


----------



## Ol' Times Cigars (Nov 5, 2007)

Budget: $4> Flor de Oliva Maduro
Mid: $5< La Aroma de Cuba, La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor >$10
High: $10< Padron 1964/1926, Diamond Crown Maximus.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol!
> 
> LGC Serie R No.5 Maduro / Oliva V Torpedo
> 
> Higher end is a very long list for me.


I almost picked the Oliva V as my mid range stick (excellent cigar). Only reason I didn't is I wanted to select a different flavor profile and the G.A.R. Robusto Grande's fit the bill. Plus I really enjoy those.


----------



## Onlydominican (Aug 24, 2010)

These are my choices:

Budget: Romeo y Julieta 1875

Mid: La Aurora 107

High: La Flor Dominicana Cabinet Oscuro Mysterio


----------

